# Molly and her new toy Turk...Turkey



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We got her a new toy since she was ill yesterday she loves him. It's a big turkey so we called him Turk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So glad she's doing better today. I love that pose. Adorable!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Look at how sweet she looks. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is loving Turk! K she does look a bit posessed in the second pic ha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She is loving Turk! K she does look a bit posessed in the second pic ha!


She looks like Jake. He is doing the same thing with puppy right now. Willow is going crazy with her new toy and her favorite boy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sometimes she does look like him for some weird reason they are totally different colors but something in the eyes or face?? I love it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

And Donna we have the same floors I just noticed that I actually hate my floors cause some of the tiles are coming loose it's so frustrating


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly and turk hanging out


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Who is that boy Donna? He seems to be giving Willow quite the workout


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Who is that boy Donna? He seems to be giving Willow quite the workout


That is my son.  He plays keep away with her but he taught her when she has had enough she gives him her paw and he gives her the toy. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's a great big "aw!" to both of you from me


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

:welcome::ciao:
To Turk!! I hope you and Molly will be very happy together and you bring her many hours of play and fun


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She looks like Jake. He is doing the same thing with puppy right now. Willow is going crazy with her new toy and her favorite boy.


Great pic, love the fact your son is rolling around with the dogs for rough and tumble play.
Is that jake in his bed ignoring all the commotion?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

A turkey is not just for Christmas or Thanksgiving for our friends over the pond.
I bet Turk won't last until Christmas x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Great pic, love the fact your son is rolling around with the dogs for rough and tumble play.
> Is that jake in his bed ignoring all the commotion?


Yes he I'd busy sucking on puppy.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice to see Molly enjoying herself at home. Hope you and yours had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Yes he I'd busy sucking on puppy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ah puppy love is the best love Of all!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks like she is loving that toy, I must admit I looked at the picture (next to the demon dog one!) and thought she looked like Jake.


----------

